# Pillar Drill advice



## NOTTNICK (28 Aug 2017)

I have a Sheppach DP16SL 5 speed drill.
I have just been given a 'Performance Power DP16 12b

The Performance Power model is much beefier, but I can't quite work out the comparative specs of the 2 machines (apart from number of speeds).
I can't find any details about the new PP drill online. I know what the Sheppach cost me. Is the PP machine 'fur coat and no knickers'? Or is it a better bit of kit? I know looks can deceive.
I can't even work out the relative power output of the two as the Scheppach gives P1 (550w) & P2 (260w) power (and I don't know what that means) whilst the PP is 370w.

Suggestions appreciated.

Ta


----------



## WellsWood (28 Aug 2017)

I've got that exact PP drill. Bought for a nadge over £100 I think from B&Poo of all places, it has served me very well for close on 20 years. Plenty accurate enough for woodworking and I've never had cause to moan about lack of power, though occasionally get stalling from belt slippage if I'm too enthusiastic with larger forstner bits. I particularly like the depth stop arrangement. Very solidly built, if somewhat agricultural, peice of it - if you got one for nothing you've scored.


----------



## NOTTNICK (29 Aug 2017)

Thanks, I've got it set up and now I have put it next to the Sheppach I can see it is a lot more robust. Wire wool, WD40 + some lubricating wax and it looks really good too.
It is a lot taller than the other one, so I might need to move it off the bench and onto a stand. I'll see how I get on.


----------



## MountainMan (29 Aug 2017)

Is it "Performance Power" which is B&Q or "Record Power" which fits better with the DP16 code. The former are grey and the latter green I think.


----------



## NOTTNICK (30 Aug 2017)

Thanks,
It looks like it is an older version of the Record DP58B - that seems to be closest to the spec of the drill I have been given.
It works well, although it is quite tall on my bench.


----------

